# Utilities



## amyb (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, am hoping you may be able to help. I'm trying to look into approximate running costs for a cafe. Approx 1000 sqft with 40 covers serving a relatively small amount of hot food. Is anyone able to help me with approximate costs of utilities, or gas / electricity usage? Any help would be gratefully received!!

Many thanks


----------

